# DVD PLAYER UNDER Rs 4000



## andy_65_in (Apr 13, 2011)

please suggets best dvd playuer under rs 4000.00- i have acess to only samsung/lg/sony models where i stay


----------



## harm064 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey. You have not mentioned what specs you would like. So I am going full on with it. This supports 1080p uspscale, Divx from USB.

DVP-SR700HP : DVD Player : DVD/HDD Players : Sony India  
DVP-SR510P : DVD Player : DVD/HDD Players : Sony India


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 15, 2011)

thanx harm


----------

